# triplets



## emear (Aug 1, 2010)

My favorite boer goat, Friendly, just had triplets! I am so proud. She seems good and the babies seem good too. Of course she gave birth in my husband's shop (he's not too happy) so the babies are having a hard time standing on the slick surface. 
:angelgoat: 
This is my first set of triplets. Wondering if anyone has advice on how to make sure that she and the babies do well and thrive? Can she handle 3? I did some looking around the site and it seems like it does happen and that it is possible for other breeds to care for more than two.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. That is always fun.

As to make sure just watch to see they all are taking turns nursing. How old is she? Has she kidded before? 

Now we need pictures.  :leap:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! What kind are they? Check tummies to make sure they are eating. Good luck!

Gina


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

From my experience boers seem to do great with triplets as long as they have enough milk...just make sure they all take turns and they should be good to go! Congrats on the babies


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

